# Someone was sleeping in my bed....



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

And he's still there!!!!

I get home from work, my STBEXH's truck is in the driveway..

I come in and he's not around. 

I walk into MY bedroom, and he's laying there asleep!!!!

In shock, I walk out to my car,,, bring in my groceries.. He finally wakes up,,, comes out, grabs his coat, says he's sorry about 3 times,, and out the door. Said he had his alarm set but....

Still in shock!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Bug.


----------



## lee101981 (Sep 6, 2012)

I guess he has a key?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What? Was your house just no his way somewhere?

Get your locks changed.


----------



## ankh (Oct 14, 2012)

Call the locksmith, and then the gunsmith, then the rangemaster, spend time practicing...oh, I guess call the attorney and get restraining order (which is worthless, but it shows your own due diligence), and then wait...


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

I'm guessing he had gotten here while my son was still here and just stayed when my son left... not sure. 

He hasn't talked to me since.


----------



## Twofaces (Dec 5, 2011)

Hey Numb, WTF???? Has he lost his marbles??? I would have freaked out. Im with everyone else, change the locks.......


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

So the house is in only my name,,, yet he still has mail coming here,, can I legally change them if we have not filed anything yet? 

I was waiting till first of year to file.. I have a few other questions I need to get help on also. I am going to ask my advocates at my DV session next Thursday. 

This just gets so confusing.... and it's as if he's talking to someone who knows legal stuff... I got to find a stronger attorney.


----------

